# The Light of Shekinah



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

I should've done a hands study in the 1st place-I give myself a D- for that :unhappy: For those who don't know "Shekinah" is the "Presence of God" ,more of a feminine principle(ok...no religion sorry!)


----------

